# Los aportes de Jorge (Crossover´s)



## jorge morales (Jul 21, 2011)

dejo a su consideracion "esto" que encontre en una pagina de rumania, me parece interesante esta informacion y la comparto con uds. saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 21, 2011)

Gracias jorge por tu aporte!
Básicamente es el mismo diseño del P09 de la web de ESP - que fué uno de los que utilicé para basar este crossover - pero con unos A.O. diferentes.


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 21, 2011)

estimado ezavalla, abusando su amabilidad que lo caracteriza le consulto a ud. (disculpe mi ignorancia) la tabla que incluye la informacion del esquema es sobre los capacitores y resistencias para el corte de frecuencias es practica.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 21, 2011)

Hola Jorge:
Sip, la tabla está bien para usarla, pero está algo incompleta...al menos por debajo de los 160Hz. Te recomiendo que veas el link del primer post y descargues el soft de ESP para calcular los valores a la frecuencia que necesites. La unica consideración que debés tener consiste en procurar que los valores de las resistencias no sean muy bajos (cosa que en la tabla está OK)...en general que sean superiores a los 10K e inferiores a los 100K. El motivo de esto es no cargar la salida de los AO para que no generen distorsión y, por otra parte, minimizar el efecto del ruido de Jhonson en las etapas.
Con ese programita podés jugar con las R y los C hasta lograr el valor de frecuencia deseado con valores de la serie E12 o E24...la que consigas más fácil.

Saludos!


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 21, 2011)

¡enorabuena! muchas gracias mi estimado fino y culto amigo ezavalla, es ud todo un erudito en la materia.


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 15, 2012)

dejo a sus amables consideracion la siguiente informacion, saludos.


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 6, 2012)

adjunto mas informacion sobre el tema, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 9, 2012)

adjunto los siguientes esquemas asi como la direccion donde la encontre, saludos
http://www.winboxsimu.de/reload.html?Uni_EQ.html


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 12, 2012)

adjunto mas informacion sobre el tema, asi como la pagina en donde la encontre, saludos http://zosilnovace.eu/volneprojekty.htm


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 19, 2012)

adjunto esta informacion, me parecio interesante, esta en ruso, el detalle es en el da1 circuito integrado, ¿cual sera el sustituto? ¿las curvas de respuestas del los filtros estan claras? saludos


que la Paz del Señor Jesucristo, este no solo en esta epoca del año, sino siempre en sus corazones, Jehova de los Ejercitos bendiga a sus Familias, y a sus paises, ALELUYA


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 25, 2012)

adjunto la siguiente informacion, esta en aleman, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 28, 2012)

adjunto mas informacion sobre el tema, a sus consideracion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 2, 2013)

adjunto mas informacion sobre el tema, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 5, 2013)

adjunto mas informacion,saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 11, 2013)

adjunto mas informacion sobre el tema, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 17, 2013)

adjunto mas imformacion, sobre el tema, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 27, 2013)

adjunto este esquema a sus consideracion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Mar 13, 2013)

adjunto este esquema, a sus amables disposicion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Mar 17, 2013)

adjunto mas informacion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (May 29, 2013)

adjunto mas informacion a sus consideracion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 17, 2013)

adjunto esta informacion de crossover activos, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 25, 2013)

adjunto esta informacion crossover activo, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 27, 2014)

adjunto esta pagina, interesante http://www.ohio.edu/people/schneidw/audio/ saludos
otra mas  interesante http://rohitbalkishandubla.net23.net/content/electronics/#system4


----------



## jorge morales (Abr 18, 2014)

adjunto esta informacion en checo divisor de frecuencia activo, de dos y tres vias, saludos http://zesiky.webnode.cz/aktivni-vyhybky/
dde silicon chips http://archive.siliconchip.com.au/cms/A_30278/article.html
mas informacion de control de tonos variables http://www.all-electric.com/schematic/mix-eq.htm
mas informacion de control de tonos http://www.gyraf.dk/gy_pd/pultec/pultec.htm
ecualizador parametrico con rango de control de frecuencia de 100hz a 8khz http://www.edutek.ltd.uk/Circuit_Pages/ParametricEQ.html
un bass booster http://www.edutek.ltd.uk/Circuit_Pages/BassBooster.html


----------



## jorge morales (Abr 19, 2014)

filtro de audio pasa banda, en frances http://www.sonelec-musique.com/electronique_realisations_filtre_bf_007.html


----------



## jorge morales (May 28, 2014)

adjunto informacion en ruso de filtro para subwoofer http://cxema.at.ua/publ/filtr_dlja_sabvufera/1-1-0-72


----------



## jorge morales (Jun 17, 2014)

Un subwoofer controlado por acelerómetro (MFB) en frances http://phil.charlet.free.fr/sub/sub.html
mas en frances esquema de filtro activo para subwoofer http://phil.charlet.free.fr/filtre/filtre1.html


----------



## jorge morales (Jun 24, 2014)

adjunto esta informacion  http://home.comcast.net/~neilrdavis/Plate_amps/


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 7, 2014)

adjunto filtro linkwiz en ruso para subwoofer http://www.electroclub.info/article/sale_files/linkwiz.pdf
adjunto informacion en ruso sobre los valores del filtro subsonico que presenta el enlace anterior; en el se muestra una tabla de valores de de los capacitores y las resistencias del filtro subsonico
http://www.electroclub.info/samodel/sub_pred.htm


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 8, 2014)

adjunto informacion en ruso de amplificador mono con filtro para subwoofer y fuente conmutada con el tl494 http://cxem.net/sound/amps/amp146.php


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 8, 2014)

jorge morales dijo:


> adjunto informacion en ruso de amplificador mono con filtro para subwoofer y fuente conmutada con el tl494 http://cxem.net/sound/amps/amp146.php







Este es un filtro para sub-woofer interesante, ajusta frecuencia y posee un corte (Filtro pasa-Altos) para frecuencias muy bajas que lo único que hacen es deteriorar la suspensión de los parlantes. 

Creo que tengo la simulación de este filtro, el problema será encontrarla.


*! ! Eureka ¡ ¡*


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 16, 2014)

informacion en ruso control de sub woofer con el lm324 y lm358
http://www.masterkit.ru/info/magshow.php?num=61
http://www.masterkit.ru/images/magazines/1_SH_3_03.gif


----------



## CHUWAKA (Jul 16, 2014)

jorge morales dijo:


> adjunto informacion en ruso de amplificador mono con filtro para subwoofer y fuente conmutada con el tl494 http://cxem.net/sound/amps/amp146.php



hola muy buena la pagina que esta en ruso --pero tiene un traductor incorporado ,por lo menos a mi me sale asi yo uso el OPERA como buscador ,,pero poniendo >> NCNAHCKNÑ <<(quiere decir español en ruso) en el segundo recuandro donde dice HA: se traduce automaticamente a español ,,bueno espero les sirva como a mi   muy bueno tu trabajo jorge morales


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 18, 2014)

adjunto este montaje muy interesante y completo en ruso de audio amplificador para bajos con el tda1562 http://radiokot.ru/lab/analog/17/


----------



## jorge morales (Ago 12, 2014)

adjunto informacion de construccion de caja para subwoofer, en ingles http://www.blumindia.com/subwoofer-enclosure/


----------



## jorge morales (Sep 5, 2014)

filtro pasa bajos  de alimentacion simple de la pagina construyetuvideorockcola http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/filtro_pasa_bajo_simple.pdf


----------



## jorge morales (Sep 6, 2014)

manual de servicio subwoofer JBL venue sub12  http://www.jbl.com/resources/Brands/jbl/Products/ProductRelatedDocuments/en-US/ServiceManual/Venue%20Sub12%20sm.pdf


----------



## jorge morales (Sep 10, 2014)

informacion de montaje de subwoofer tipo bass reflex, en italiano chttp://www.velleman.eu/downloads/0/...sica_con_un_subwoofer_bass_reflex_(k8077).pdf
mas intaliano filtro para subwoofer con el lm358n http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=es-419&gbv=2&q=cache:KWstV6yLf6cJ:http://www.giacobbe85.altervista.org/down/progetti/Audio/Filtro_passa_basso_attivo_per_subwoofer.php%2Brelated:www.velleman.eu/downloads/0/information/italiaanse_magazine/espandiamo_la_musica_con_un_subwoofer_bass_reflex_(k8077).pdf+piccolo+amplificatore+audio+schema&tbo=1&&ct=clnk


----------



## jorge morales (Sep 16, 2014)

adjunto esta informacion http://www.aaronhifi.com.au/resources/circuit-diagrams.php
diy loudspeakers http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/Diy_Loudspeaker_Projects.htm


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 26, 2014)

informacion en chino bocina activa con el ne5532 y el tda1521 http://cocdig.com/subject/about/6461.html


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 30, 2014)

bocina activa con el lme49740, y lm3886 de tres vias http://ludens.cl/Electron/Speakers/aconew.html


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 3, 2014)

informacion en ruso 2.1 con el tda2030 y el ci 4558 como filtro
http://tutlay.ru/radioshemy/r2/39-usilitel-21-na-tda2030.html


----------



## The Rookie (Nov 4, 2014)

jbl sub bass filter


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 6, 2014)

otro 2.1 con el tda2030 y el 4558, informacion en chino 
http://www.0737weal.com/image/pic.php?p=http://www.hqew.com/file/tech2/pic/2013/0122/2013032603575447649479.jpg&t=%E8%AE%BE%E8%AE%A1%E5%88%B6%E4%BD%9C%E4%B8%80%E6%AC%BE2.1%E5%A3%B0%E9%81%93%E6%9C%89%E6%BA%90%E9%9F%B3%E7%AE%B1&i=duxxhmf&k=6ZuF6ams5ZOIMiww5pyJ5rqQ6Z+z566x&n=1


----------



## crimson (Nov 6, 2014)

jorge morales dijo:


> otro 2.1 con el tda2030 y el 4558, informacion en chino


¡Ojo que hay un diodo al revés!



Saludos C


----------



## The Rookie (Nov 7, 2014)

3 vías de cruce del filtro activo


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 11, 2014)

mas informacion  con el tda2030 y el 4558 http://www.gzweix.com/article/UploadPic/2013-5/20135139425143039.jpg


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 15, 2014)

en ruso, sistema 2.1 :
http://soundbass.org.ua/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/Schema_preladitelna_2_1_vyhybka.jpg

Características del cruce

Voltaje: + / -16V / 50mA
Respuesta de frecuencia: LF (subwoofer) 20-300Gts
Salida para el HF (satélites) 30-35 000Hz
Filtro Pendiente: 12 dB / octava
Configuración de conmutación: 2 + 1
Impedancia de entrada: 22 ohmios
Impedancia de salida: 100 ohmios
Tamaño de PCB: 173 × 50 mm


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 19, 2014)

informacion en ruso filtros "sencillos" para subwoofer
http://elwo.ru/publ/filtr_dlja_sabvufera/1-1-0-300
http://radiostorage.net/?area=news/1883
con el lm324:
http://radiostorage.net/?area=news/763
http://radiostorage.net/uploads/Image/schemes/Amplifiers/sinta-157.png
con el ne5532:
http://radiostorage.net/?area=news/762
http://radiostorage.net/uploads/Image/schemes/Amplifiers/sinta-153.png


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 25, 2014)

informacion en checo de filtro activo de audio de tres vias http://zesiky.webnode.cz/news/aktivni-tripasmova-vyhybka-24db-dek-napajeni-ze-zesilovace/
filtro activo de dos vias
http://zesiky.webnode.cz/news/dvoup...lova-vyhybka-24db-dek-napajeni-ze-zesilovace/


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 28, 2014)

informacion en checo de analizador de espectro


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 1, 2014)

filtro con tl074 para sub http://www.tehnari.ru/attachments/f170/175629d1392736210-subfilter_tl074_smd.gif

adjunto este link en ruso, de montaje de un amplificador para bajos, al final del articulo esta el archivo con las placas, muy interesante.
http://cxem.net/sound/dinamics/dinamic98.php

manual de sub de la marca jbl mod 250pw


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 2, 2014)

informacion en ruso amplificador 2.1 con el tda2030 y lm1875
http://radiokot.ru/circuit/audio/amplifier/45/


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 3, 2014)

interesante 2.1 con el tda7050 como preamplificador y con el tda1558q como amplificador
http://www.tehnari.ru/members/577d1300574743-audio_21.png


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 4, 2014)

en ruso analizador de espectro http://radio-hobby.org/modules/news/article.php?storyid=742


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 8, 2014)

mas en ruso conreol de subwoofer http://www.electroclub.info/samodel/sub_pred.htm


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 10, 2014)

en hungaro 2.1 con el lm1036n y el tda7262 http://www.bsselektronika.hu/index.php?w=bjL7M14Jb1


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 22, 2014)

informacion en italiano filtro electronico de dos vias
http://digilander.libero.it/el840/CROSSOVER%20ELETTRONICO.htm


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 27, 2014)

informacion en ruso con el ne5534 control de subwoofer
http://geokrilov.com/1asubwoofer.html


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 1, 2015)

informacion en italiano de:
crossover activo con el ne5532
http://spazioinwind.libero.it/activecrossover/download.html
bass reflex activo
http://www.velleman.eu/downloads/0/...sica_con_un_subwoofer_bass_reflex_(k8077).pdf
filtro activo para bajos con frecuencia de 20 a 200hz
http://www.giacobbe85.altervista.org/down/progetti/Audio/Filtro_passa_basso_attivo_per_subwoofer.php
informacion en ruso de: 
projecto pipe subwoofer
http://www.diyaudio.ru/article/a-24.html
bocina activa
http://geokrilov.com/3wayactive.html


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 2, 2015)

manual de bocina activa sound pressure http://www.shema.ru/cd/us/2/data/splive.pdf
informacion de filtro para subwoofer http://www.telecomenzi.ro/forum/download.php?id=4165&sid=62654332f416623335a6db6fe697e2bb


----------

